# Hello to all



## Sticky Things (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello everyone - Samantha (Sam) here from Kent in the UK - i've been a stick insect keeper for a few years now and needed some thing new , so i got myself some baby mantis. Im so hooked. i've been checking out this site for a couple of weeks now to check i'm doing things right, so thought it's time to say hello.

Sam


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2007)

YAY! hi sam


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome, Sam!


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome, Sam.


----------



## Kriss (Aug 17, 2007)

Another one from the UK. Welcome. 8)


----------

